# vsftpd install error



## ignoramus (Feb 20, 2022)

I  tryied to install vsftpd from ports here is the result:

```
/usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd]$ sudo make install clean






           ┌──────────────────────────── vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2 ──────────────────────────────┐
           │ ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  
           │ │+[x] VSFTPD_SSL      Include support for SSL                              │ │  
           │ │+[ ] PIDFILE         Unofficial support for pidfile                       │ │  
           │ │+[x] STACKPROTECTOR  Build with stack-protector                           │ │  
           │ │+[x] DOCS            Build and/or install documentation                   │ │  
           │ └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │  
           ├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤  
           │                       <  OK  >            <Cancel>                           │  
           └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘  
                                                                                             







===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>   vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> vsftpd-3.0.3.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch [URL]https://security.appspot.com/downloads/vsftpd-3.0.3.tar.gz[/URL]
vsftpd-3.0.3.tar.gz                                    192 kB  798 kBps    00s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2 for building
===>  Extracting for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for vsftpd-3.0.3.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2 from /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/files
===>  Configuring for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e  "s|#undef VSF_BUILD_TCPWRAPPERS|#define VSF_BUILD_TCPWRAPPERS 1|"  -e "s|#undef VSF_BUILD_SSL|#define VSF_BUILD_SSL 1|"  /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/builddefs.h
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e "s|^listen=.*|listen=NO|"  -e "s|/etc/vsftpd.conf|/usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf|"  /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/defs.h /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/vsftpd.conf
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e "s|/etc/v|/usr/local/etc/v|"  /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/vsftpd.8 /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/vsftpd.conf.5 /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/tunables.c
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e "s|-O2 ||"   -e "s|^CC     =    gcc|CC    =    cc|"  -e "s|^CFLAGS    =    |CFLAGS    =    -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  |"  -e "s|^LDFLAGS    =    |LDFLAGS    =     -L/usr/lib  -fstack-protector-strong  |"  -e "s|    -Wl,-s|    -lssp_nonshared|"  /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/Makefile
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e '/-lutil/d' /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/vsf_findlibs.sh
===>  Building for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2
--- main.o ---
--- utility.o ---
--- main.o ---
cc -c main.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- utility.o ---
cc -c utility.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- prelogin.o ---
--- ftpcmdio.o ---
--- prelogin.o ---
cc -c prelogin.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- ftpcmdio.o ---
cc -c ftpcmdio.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- postlogin.o ---
--- privsock.o ---
--- postlogin.o ---
cc -c postlogin.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- privsock.o ---
cc -c privsock.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- tunables.o ---
cc -c tunables.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- ftpdataio.o ---
cc -c ftpdataio.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- secbuf.o ---
cc -c secbuf.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- ls.o ---
cc -c ls.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- postprivparent.o ---
cc -c postprivparent.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- logging.o ---
cc -c logging.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- str.o ---
cc -c str.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- netstr.o ---
cc -c netstr.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- sysstr.o ---
cc -c sysstr.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- strlist.o ---
cc -c strlist.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- banner.o ---
cc -c banner.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- filestr.o ---
cc -c filestr.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- parseconf.o ---
cc -c parseconf.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- secutil.o ---
cc -c secutil.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- ascii.o ---
cc -c ascii.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- oneprocess.o ---
cc -c oneprocess.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- twoprocess.o ---
cc -c twoprocess.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- privops.o ---
cc -c privops.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- standalone.o ---
cc -c standalone.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- hash.o ---
cc -c hash.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- tcpwrap.o ---
cc -c tcpwrap.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- ipaddrparse.o ---
cc -c ipaddrparse.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- access.o ---
cc -c access.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- features.o ---
cc -c features.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- readwrite.o ---
cc -c readwrite.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- opts.o ---
cc -c opts.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- ssl.o ---
cc -c ssl.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- sslslave.o ---
cc -c sslslave.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- ptracesandbox.o ---
cc -c ptracesandbox.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- ftppolicy.o ---
cc -c ftppolicy.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- sysutil.o ---
cc -c sysutil.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- sysdeputil.o ---
cc -c sysdeputil.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- seccompsandbox.o ---
cc -c seccompsandbox.c -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/include -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIE -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4  -Wall -W -Wshadow -Werror -Wformat-security  -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -idirafter dummyinc
--- vsftpd ---
cc -o vsftpd main.o utility.o prelogin.o ftpcmdio.o postlogin.o privsock.o  tunables.o ftpdataio.o secbuf.o ls.o  postprivparent.o logging.o str.o netstr.o sysstr.o strlist.o  banner.o filestr.o parseconf.o secutil.o  ascii.o oneprocess.o twoprocess.o privops.o standalone.o hash.o  tcpwrap.o ipaddrparse.o access.o features.o readwrite.o opts.o  ssl.o sslslave.o ptracesandbox.o ftppolicy.o sysutil.o sysdeputil.o  seccompsandbox.o -lssp_nonshared -L/usr/lib  -fstack-protector-strong  -fPIE -pie -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,-z,now `./vsf_findlibs.sh`
===>  Staging for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install  -s -m 555 /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/vsftpd /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/vsftpd.conf /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf.dist
install  -m 444 /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/vsftpd.conf.5 /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/man/man5/
install  -m 444 /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/vsftpd.8 /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/man/man8/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/var/ftp /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/vsftpd/empty
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/AUDIT /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/BENCHMARKS /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/BUGS /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/Changelog /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/FAQ /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/INSTALL /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/LICENSE /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/README /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/README.security /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/README.ssl /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/REFS /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/REWARD /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/SIZE /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/SPEED /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/TODO /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/TUNING /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE
cp -f -p -R -L /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/EXAMPLE/./ /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/
/bin/chmod -R -L a+rX,go-w /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY
cp -f -p -R -L /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/vsftpd-3.0.3/SECURITY/./ /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/
/bin/chmod -R -L a+rX,go-w /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> Staging rc.d startup script(s)
===>  Installing for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2
===>  Checking if vsftpd-ssl is already installed
===>   Registering installation for vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2
pkg-static: cannot load keyword from /usr/ports/Keywords/preexec.ucl: No such file or directory
pkg-static: unknown keyword preexec: @preexec
pkg-static: cannot load keyword from /usr/ports/Keywords/preexec.ucl: No such file or directory
pkg-static: unknown keyword preexec: @preexec
pkg-static: cannot load keyword from /usr/ports/Keywords/preunexec.ucl: No such file or directory
pkg-static: unknown keyword preunexec: @preunexec
pkg-static: cannot load keyword from /usr/ports/Keywords/postexec.ucl: No such file or directory
pkg-static: unknown keyword postexec: @postexec
pkg-static: cannot load keyword from /usr/ports/Keywords/postunexec.ucl: No such file or directory
pkg-static: unknown keyword postunexec: @postunexec
pkg-static: cannot load keyword from /usr/ports/Keywords/postexec.ucl: No such file or directory
pkg-static: unknown keyword postexec: @postexec
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd
```
!!!!!!!?????


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 20, 2022)

Hi, please edit your post; most of it will benefit from _CODE_ formatting. <https://forums.freebsd.org/help/bb-codes/#code>

Which version of FreeBSD, exactly? Please share output from this command:

`freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU`

For me, with FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT, it took less than four minutes for ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel to build ftp/vsftpd: 


```
…
[00:03:58] Built ports: ftp/vsftpd
[main-default] [2022-02-20_18h35m18s] [committing:] Queued: 1  Built: 1  Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Fetched: 0  Tobuild: 0   Time: 00:02:32
[00:03:58] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/main-default/2022-02-20_18h35m18s
[00:03:58] Cleaning up
main-default: removed
main-default-n: removed
[00:03:58] Unmounting file systems
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 20, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Hi, please edit your post; most of it will benefit from _CODE_ formatting.


In addition, volume is not precision.


----------



## covacat (Feb 20, 2022)

do you actually have these files
/usr/ports/Keywords/postexec.ucl ...
if not update/refetch the ports tree


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 20, 2022)

ignoramus said:


> ===> vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3_2


You have a old ports tree, ftp/vsftpd is at version 3.0.5 on main and "quarterly" since Aug/Sep 2021. Update your ports tree, version 3.0.5 installs just fine.


----------



## ignoramus (Feb 20, 2022)

```
$ freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU
13.0-RELEASE
13.0-RELEASE
13.0-RELEASE
FreeBSD bsd.whost 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     [email]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64 1300139 1300139

$ ls -l usr/ports/Keywords/
ls: usr/ports/Keywords/: No such file or directory
```
I did:

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
```
and again

```
$ sudo portsnap fetch update
Password:
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ipv4.aws.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
Ports tree is already up to date
$ ls -l usr/ports/Keywords/
ls: usr/ports/Keywords/: No such file or directory
```
So, I installed FreeBSD 13.0 as a FAMP server (Apache, Mariadb, PHP)  a few monts ago and I set up several virtual hosts, everything worked perfectly,
but that machine is gone. Now I'm trying the same thing on another computer, everything works except vsftpd.


----------



## covacat (Feb 20, 2022)

try ls -l /usr/ports/Keywords/
mind the first "/"


----------



## ignoramus (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks guys, thanks covacat, after use  portsnap I managed to install and configure vsftpd, thanks again.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 21, 2022)

If an _apparently_ successful update of the ports tree does not _truly_ update the tree, then maybe try this:



mb2015 said:


> … I obliterated my entire ports tree and started from scratch:
> 
> `rm -fr /var/db/portsnap /usr/ports`
> `mkdir /var/db/portsnap /usr/ports`
> `portsnap fetch extract`



Your operating system is outdated, although I should not expect this to affect synchronisation with the ports tree.



ignoramus said:


> ```
> $ freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU
> 13.0-RELEASE
> 13.0-RELEASE
> ...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 21, 2022)

ignoramus said:


> … that machine is gone. Now I'm trying the same thing on another computer, …



Was anything copied from the previous computer, to the current computer?

I assume that the issue involving the ports tree is on the same computer where you have <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/557297> an issue involving pkg.


For future reference, the proper place for topics such as this is:









						Installation and Maintenance of Ports or Packages
					

Installing and maintaining the FreeBSD Ports Collection or FreeBSD Packages (i.e. third party software).




					forums.freebsd.org
				




– I flagged the opening post here for a move.


----------

